# 2019 Tortoise Forum Calendar Contest!



## Josh (Oct 8, 2018)

It is time for our 9th Annual Tortoise Forum Calendar Photo Contest and the 2019 Edition of the beloved Tortoise Forum Calendar!
For those who are not familiar with this annual tradition, toward the end of the year we hold a contest where all members, who have joined BEFORE September 1st, 2018 are encouraged to submit their best tortoise photo. Then we will vote for our favorites, which are then published in a Tortoise Forum Calendar.

Prizes for ALL 12 WINNERS are provided courtesy of TortoiseSupply.com! That's right, all winning photos will get a prize AND be featured in our calendar! Thank you @TylerStewart and Tortoise Supply!






1st Place gets $100 credit to TortoiseSupply.com!
2nd Place gets $50 credit to TortoiseSupply.com!
3rd Place gets $25 credit to TortoiseSupply.com!
4th through 12th Place gets $10 credit to TortoiseSupply.com!
(Prizes are non-transferable)

*You must have been a member from BEFORE September 1, 2018 to enter this contest.*

*Entries should be submitted by October 25, 2018* after which the voting will begin. Upon submission, you will receive a confirmation that your entry has been received and is in an acceptable format. A thread with all entries will be created 2 days prior to voting to ensure that all entries will be displayed in the voting thread. If your entry is not in the thread, please alert a moderator prior to the start of voting. *Voting will run until - November 5, 2018.*
The 12 photos with the most votes will be printed in the 2019 Tortoise Forum Calendar along with a collage of ALL of this year's entries. If there is a tie, we will hold a brief tie-breaker contest. If the tie breaker ends in a tie, one moderator will hold back their vote, to be used as the tie breaker.

- Your photo must be of a living tortoise or tortoises, any species will do (turtles are OK, but keep in mind this is Tortoise Forum).
_
-_Please _refrain from talking about which picture is yours or identifying any of the pictures, and it goes without saying - don't do any campaigning._

_- _Also, for the sake of anonymity people cannot be in the pictures.

- You must be the sole owner of the photo you submit. Do not submit a photo that belongs to someone else.

- Only one submission per household. *Choose your photo carefully - you may not change it once it's submitted.*


- *The photo original must be at least 5 megapixels,* so that it can be printed at an 8.5"x11" size. Your photo will be thrown out if it does not meet this requirement. (To find megapixels, multiply the length of your image, in pixels, by the height. ex. an 2592 x 1936 pixel image is roughly 5 megapixels.) This is important because small digital photos cannot be blown up and still look nice.

(To know the megapixels on any picture or any phone or any camera. Take a random pic using that device, after that using the computer, right click at the pic and search for details, you can see the (pixels) x (pixels) information. If the pic is in the phone, search for the option when the screen showing the picture, heads to details.
How to know the megapixels, if it shows 1980 x 2561, times it. The result is 5,070,780 which means 5.07MEGAPIXELS. It means the pic is qualified.)

- Please - no photoshopping.

To enter, email your photo to:

[email protected] (type it out with no spaces)

*Please use the following format when submitting your photo. Submissions that do not follow these guidelines will NOT be accepted. No exceptions.*

Subject: 2019 Calendar Contest
Tortoise Name/Names: [Your Tort's Name Here]
Tortoise Species: [Your Tort's Species Here]
Taken by: [Your Name Here - be sure you use your TFO ID and then your real name.] We will need your real name and email address in order to award the prizes.
[Your Photo Here]

*Be sure the entry is the correct 5 megapixel or larger size.*

Thanks for your participation and enthusiasm in continuing this great tradition! May the best photos win!

Thanks for supporting Tortoise Forum!


----------



## Bee62 (Oct 9, 2018)

Thank you very much for the 9th Annual Tortoise Forum Calendar Photo Contest !
I take part with a pic of my young aldabra tortoises.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 9, 2018)

The subject line should be “2019 Calendar Contest,” right? I’m assuming that’s the case.

It’s been sent. I’ve been waiting to enter this picture since last year. I missed the deadline then.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 9, 2018)

Aunt Caffy said:


> The subject line should be “2019 Calendar Contest,” right? I’m assuming that’s the case.
> 
> It’s been sent. I’ve been waiting to enter this picture since last year. I missed the deadline then.


Thanks for the heads up. I fixed it.


----------



## wellington (Oct 9, 2018)

Read the rules. No campaigning which means no saying what torts/pictures are yours or what pics you are submitting. No asking for votes. Do not put any humans in the photo.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 9, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much for the 9th Annual Tortoise Forum Calendar Photo Contest !
> I take part with a pic of my young aldabra tortoises.


Sabine. In the past it has been just photos of a single tortoise 
Moderators: Is this still a rule?


----------



## Taylor T. (Oct 9, 2018)

Sent mine in! Thanks for running this contest!


----------



## Taylor T. (Oct 9, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sabine. In the past it has been just photos of a single tortoise
> Moderators: Is this still a rule?


There was one last year with mulitple tortoises I think.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 9, 2018)

So it's a tortoise related photo competition?
Not a competition for a photo of a single tortoise?
I haven't competed in a few years and the rules back then stated just one tortoise in the picture.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 9, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> So it's a tortoise related photo competition?
> Not a competition for a photo of a single tortoise?
> I haven't competed in a few years and the rules back then stated just one tortoise in the picture.


It doesn't specifically say only one tortoise in the picture. Personally, I don see why there can't be more than one in the photo. You can only submit one photo and it has to be a photo of a living tortoise. Let's ask @Josh


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Sent, good luck everyone.


----------



## Reptilony (Oct 9, 2018)

oh no! Can't participate I joined september 5th and it has to be before the 1. Maybe next year...


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 10, 2018)

Submitted mine, can’t wait to see everyone’s photos!


----------



## jaizei (Oct 10, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> It doesn't specifically say only one tortoise in the picture. Personally, I don see why there can't be more than one in the photo. You can only submit one photo and it has to be a photo of a living tortoise. Let's ask @Josh



I think its because of the phrasing _Your photo must be of *a* living tortoise, any species will do. _and at the part about name/species are singular.

But I agree that there have been plenty of pictures with multiple tortoise and turtles in the past and don't think it will be a problem.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 10, 2018)

Just heard from Josh. 'Single tortoise' is not the rule. You can have more than one tortoise in the picture. I'll see if I can re-word the instructions.


----------



## Foursteels (Oct 12, 2018)

Sent a picture in yesterday. Will I get a response that it was received and acceptable?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 12, 2018)

I know it says in the instructions that you will get feedback on your entry, however, I just heard from Josh that he's not sending out emails and you can just watch for the thread that shows all the names of the entrants. He will put it up before the voting is to start.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 12, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I know it says in the instructions that you will get feedback on your entry, however, I just heard from Josh that he's not sending out emails and you can just watch for the thread that shows all the names of the entrants. He will put it up before the voting is to start.



Phew, I was getting worried lol


----------



## wellington (Oct 19, 2018)

Bumping this up. Don't forget to get your pictures in if you haven't yet. October 25 is the deadline.


----------



## DeanS (Oct 19, 2018)

@Josh @Yvonne G are multi-exposure shots allowed? It wouldn't be this one...but same principle!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 19, 2018)

Well, the rules say "...a living tortoise or tortoises..." so seems ok to me. But let's wait to hear from @Josh


----------



## DeanS (Oct 20, 2018)

Joooooooosh?!?!?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 20, 2018)

Probably not acceptable, Dean. The instructions say no photo shopping and only one picture per entry.


----------



## DeanS (Oct 20, 2018)

OK! there's actually one in this particular sequence that stands out...so I'll go with that!


----------



## jsheffield (Oct 20, 2018)

Didn't join in time to submit a picture of Darwin, but I'm looking forward to buying this one (and hopefully having a pic in the next one).

Jamie


----------



## Bee62 (Oct 20, 2018)

DeanS said:


> @Josh @Yvonne G are multi-exposure shots allowed? It wouldn't be this one...but same principle!
> View attachment 254697


That would be an awesome calender picture of your sully. I like it !!!!


----------



## Bee62 (Oct 20, 2018)

Submitted my photo right now.
I am very curious to see all submitted photos.


----------



## EllieMay (Oct 21, 2018)

If you realized that there was an error in your submission, how would you correct it.. or could you correct it?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 21, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> If you realized that there was an error in your submission, how would you correct it.. or could you correct it?


Depends upon the error. I would just resubmit the same picture with the explanation of the error. Of course, if the error was the picture itself, you can't change the picture.


----------



## Angryscientist (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm new here.. What's TFO ID?


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 23, 2018)

Angryscientist said:


> I'm new here.. What's TFO ID?


TFO is Tortoise Forum dot Org (tortoiseforum.org), ID is short for Identity

TFO ID is the name you are known by on this forum... ie your posting name.


----------



## Angryscientist (Oct 24, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> TFO is Tortoise Forum dot Org (tortoiseforum.org), ID is short for Identity
> 
> TFO ID is the name you are known by on this forum... ie your posting name.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Angryscientist (Oct 24, 2018)

Just sent mine
Fingers crossed 
<3


----------



## Kristoff (Oct 24, 2018)

Good luck, everyone! Can’t wait to vote! [emoji847]


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 24, 2018)

Do I have until midnight PST on 10/25 (tomorrow) to submit?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 24, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Yes.


Thanks! My model isn't being very cooperative.


----------



## Changa (Oct 24, 2018)

jsheffield said:


> Didn't join in time to submit a picture of Darwin, but I'm looking forward to buying this one (and hopefully having a pic in the next one).
> 
> Jamie


Me too to late for this calendar. I’ll be click here,click there, and click,clickmy little


----------



## Bee62 (Oct 26, 2018)

Big Charlie said:


> Thanks! My model isn't being very cooperative.


----------



## Bee62 (Oct 29, 2018)

Hello @Changa. This is not the right place to show pics of your tortoises. What specie do you have ? Sulcatas ? When yes, please go to the sulcata section. On top you see the button " Post New Thread". 
Give your thread a name and upload pictures of your torts there. To upload pictures scroll to the bottom and click the button "Upload a file".
When you need help, please ask. We are all here to help. I am looking forward to see pics of your tortoises.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 29, 2018)

Man, I just can’t wait to see everyone’s pictures!


----------



## Changa (Oct 30, 2018)

Aunt Caffy said:


> The subject line should be “2019 Calendar Contest,” right? I’m assuming that’s the case.
> 
> It’s been sent. I’ve been waiting to enter this picture since last year. I missed the deadline then.


Me too I joined to late I’ll be ready 2019


----------



## TortMom6 (Oct 30, 2018)

Does anyone know when the pictures will be up? And when the voting starts?
I can't wait to see them all!


----------



## Changa (Oct 30, 2018)

TortMom6 said:


> Does anyone know when the pictures will be up? And when the voting starts?
> I can't wait to see them all!


I think the Pic have been posted and voting Ended for 2018


----------



## Changa (Oct 30, 2018)

Jos


TortMom6 said:


> Does anyone know when the pictures will be up? And when the voting starts?
> I can't wait to see them all!


Josh posted on 10-25-18


----------



## Changa (Oct 30, 2018)

TortMom6 said:


> Does anyone know when the pictures will be up? And when the voting starts?
> I can't wait to see them all!


2019 calendar forum to see pic I think


----------



## Changa (Oct 30, 2018)

TortMom6 said:


> Does anyone know when the pictures will be up? And when the voting starts?
> I can't wait to see them all!


2019 Calendar forum


----------



## Kristoff (Oct 31, 2018)

TortMom6 said:


> Does anyone know when the pictures will be up? And when the voting starts?
> I can't wait to see them all!



Same here! The voting will start as soon as the voting thread is ready and tested. 
I’ve been coming back here every day because I can’t wait to see all the entries!


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 31, 2018)

Changa said:


> I think the Pic have been posted and voting Ended for 2018



That was last year’s contest


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 18, 2018)

When does this year's voting END?
(So that I can quit counting all the votes 10 times a day to see my contestant is likely to be in the calendar!  )


----------



## vladimir (Nov 18, 2018)

Moozillion said:


> When does this year's voting END?
> (So that I can quit counting all the votes 10 times a day to see my contestant is likely to be in the calendar! [emoji14] )


I made a spreadsheet [emoji16]

I think it's over though:



> Poll closed Yesterday at 12:26 AM.


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 18, 2018)

vladimir said:


> I made a spreadsheet [emoji16]
> 
> I think it's over though:



YAAAYYY!!!!!
JACQUES MADE IT IN THE CALENDAR!!!!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 18, 2018)

Moozillion said:


> YAAAYYY!!!!!
> JACQUES MADE IT IN THE CALENDAR!!!!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]



Congrats Bea!!! How do you see the results? I looked at the voting thread but I’m not sure?? I see where the poll closed Friday so I didn’t think it was right?


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 18, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> Congrats Bea!!! How do you see the results? I looked at the voting thread but I’m not sure?? I see where the poll closed Friday so I didn’t think it was right?


I just looked at the voting thread and counted the number of votes next to each one, comparing them to Jacques' count. She's in the top 10, and since they take the top 12, I figure she's IN!  I can only see it on my laptop or desktop- the voting numbers do not show up on cell phones.


----------



## Big Charlie (Nov 18, 2018)

Moozillion said:


> YAAAYYY!!!!!
> JACQUES MADE IT IN THE CALENDAR!!!!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


She is adorable! I'm so glad she made it in.


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 18, 2018)

Big Charlie said:


> She is adorable! I'm so glad she made it in.


Thank you so much!!! 

The ONLY problem is, if I thought she was a diva BEFORE this, she'll be UNBEARABLE now!!!!


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 18, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> Congrats Bea!!! How do you see the results? I looked at the voting thread but I’m not sure?? I see where the poll closed Friday so I didn’t think it was right?


If you use a laptop or a desk top, then the tally of the number of votes for each image shows up next to their number in the contest voting thread. It does't show up on smart phones, tho.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 18, 2018)

Moozillion said:


> If you use a laptop or a desk top, then the tally of the number of votes for each image shows up next to their number in the contest voting thread. It does't show up on smart phones, tho.


If you use your browser and go to tortoiseforum.org then follow links to calendar voting thread, results show on cellphones. [emoji2]


----------



## Kristoff (Nov 19, 2018)

Moozillion said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> The ONLY problem is, if I thought she was a diva BEFORE this, she'll be UNBEARABLE now!!!!


Maybe you should have entered Elsa, after all!


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 19, 2018)

Kristoff said:


> Maybe you should have entered Elsa, after all!


I entered Elsa 2 years in a row, and although she got a few votes, she was never close to getting in the calendar. 
I should try to come up with something more creative when I photograph her- like Adam did when he had Tidgey "doing" different things in his photos. Tidgey got the the calendar twice, I think.


----------



## vladimir (Nov 19, 2018)

All of the photos were great - it was so hard to settle on just four to vote for.


----------



## TammyJ (Nov 19, 2018)

Moozillion said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> The ONLY problem is, if I thought she was a diva BEFORE this, she'll be UNBEARABLE now!!!!


GREAT. I certainly voted for her, she is amazing!!!


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 19, 2018)

I didn’t make it in but I had SO much fun participating and the chosen pictures were beautiful. They all were! I’m really looking forward to the calendar and Congratulations to everyone who made it.!!!!


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 19, 2018)

TammyJ said:


> GREAT. I certainly voted for her, she is amazing!!!


THANK YOU, so much, TammyJ!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 19, 2018)

Moozillion said:


> I entered Elsa 2 years in a row, and although she got a few votes, she was never close to getting in the calendar.
> I should try to come up with something more creative when I photograph her- like Adam did when he had Tidgey "doing" different things in his photos. Tidgey got the the calendar twice, I think.



Awww, don’t ever stop entering. You just never know. I’ve entered Sheldon every single year since 2013 and 2013 is the only year he got a month, lol. A couple of years he got close. I still enter just because you never know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 20, 2018)

Moozillion said:


> I entered Elsa 2 years in a row, and although she got a few votes, she was never close to getting in the calendar.
> I should try to come up with something more creative when I photograph her- like Adam did when he had Tidgey "doing" different things in his photos. Tidgey got the the calendar twice, I think.


Three years in a row. 
And she's even more unbearable now i didn't enter her this year. 
Congratulations, Elsa! 
Congratulations, Bea!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 20, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> I didn’t make it in but I had SO much fun participating and the chosen pictures were beautiful. They all were! I’m really looking forward to the calendar and Congratulations to everyone who made it.!!!!



Me too, it takes a village!


----------



## TammyJ (Nov 20, 2018)

My poor little common and garden redfoots, Io and Callisto, tried their level best but although they smiled so hard at the camera it hurt and I had to get them orthodonture which cost me a fortune, they did not get in and in fact, did not even get ONE (1) single, solitary vote.
Even I did not vote for them.
Figures - what did I tell y'all? Only thing I ever won got burned up in a fire the next day.
LOL!!!! Congratulations, everyone!!! Great photos!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 20, 2018)

TammyJ said:


> My poor little common and garden redfoots, Io and Callisto, tried their level best but although they smiled so hard at the camera it hurt and I had to get them orthodonture which cost me a fortune, they did not get in and in fact, did not even get ONE (1) single, solitary vote.
> Even I did not vote for them.
> Figures - what did I tell y'all? Only thing I ever won got burned up in a fire the next day.
> LOL!!!! Congratulations, everyone!!! Great photos!


That's how it is when I enter too, but at least I vote for my own picture! I'm just not a good picture taker.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Murphy got mad at me, he said his pose was perfect, I just suck at photography!


----------



## Kristoff (Nov 20, 2018)

TammyJ said:


> My poor little common and garden redfoots, Io and Callisto, tried their level best but although they smiled so hard at the camera it hurt and I had to get them orthodonture which cost me a fortune, they did not get in and in fact, did not even get ONE (1) single, solitary vote.
> Even I did not vote for them.
> Figures - what did I tell y'all? Only thing I ever won got burned up in a fire the next day.
> LOL!!!! Congratulations, everyone!!! Great photos!



At least, no fire hazard, right?.. 
What number entry were they?


----------



## Kristoff (Nov 20, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Murphy got mad at me, he said his pose was perfect, I just suck at photography!



Murphy is handsome. Which entry was it, Todd?


----------



## TammyJ (Nov 20, 2018)

Kristoff said:


> At least, no fire hazard, right?..
> What number entry were they?


21


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Kristoff said:


> Murphy is handsome. Which entry was it, Todd?


17 I think. The one where he's standing tall lol


----------



## CarolM (Nov 20, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> 17 I think. The one where he's standing tall lol


He was gorgeous. Problem was that the competition was really stiff.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 20, 2018)

Great job everyone. Congratulations to the winners and all entries


----------



## wellington (Nov 20, 2018)

All the pictures were great. Everyone should be very proud.


----------



## Changa (Nov 20, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> Man, I just can’t wait to see everyone’s pictures!





TechnoCheese said:


> Man, I just can’t wait to see everyone’s pictures!


Is there anyway to purchase a calendar 
Or are the calendars sold out


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 20, 2018)

Changa said:


> Is there anyway to purchase a calendar
> Or are the calendars sold out


https://tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/


----------



## Kristoff (Nov 20, 2018)

TammyJ said:


> 21





Toddrickfl1 said:


> 17 I think. The one where he's standing tall lol


What Carol said. A lot of very serious competition.  The collage page will also look great this year.


----------



## TammyJ (Nov 21, 2018)

Kristoff said:


> What Carol said. A lot of very serious competition.  The collage page will also look great this year.


Ahhh...collage page??? You mean I may still have a chance for a small token appearance?


----------



## Kristoff (Nov 21, 2018)

TammyJ said:


> Ahhh...collage page??? You mean I may still have a chance for a small token appearance?



Yep. It’s lovely to see all those precious torts who’ve missed out on having a page all to themselves.


----------



## TammyJ (Nov 21, 2018)

Kristoff said:


> Yep. It’s lovely to see all those precious torts who’ve missed out on having a page all to themselves.


That is wonderful! They will be so happy! I will tell them it's like how Stephen King sometimes makes a little sneaky appearance in his own movies.


----------



## Josh (Nov 26, 2018)

Be sure to order your calendar ASAP if you are expecting it before Christmas!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2018)

Order here:

https://tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/


----------



## vladimir (Nov 26, 2018)

Do we know around when they'll arrive?  can't wait to see them!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2018)

Josh told me this a.m. he's getting them sent out today.


----------



## jsheffield (Nov 26, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Josh told me this a.m. he's getting them sent out today.



I can't wait to get mine!

Jamie


----------



## AprilOneilTurtle (Dec 3, 2018)

aw I wished to join, too bad I just became a member!


----------



## Josh (Dec 7, 2018)

All calendar orders have been placed and should arrive before 12/18!


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 7, 2018)

Josh said:


> All calendar orders have been placed and should arrive before 12/18!


But for those of us in the UK it is already December 2018


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Dec 7, 2018)

I just ordered mine


----------



## vladimir (Dec 7, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I just ordered mine


I ordered 5 [emoji16][emoji217]


----------



## vladimir (Dec 12, 2018)

vladimir said:


> I ordered 5 [emoji16][emoji217]



They arrived today - I love it!  Vladimir is July


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 12, 2018)

jsheffield said:


> I can't wait to get mine!
> 
> Jamie



I got mine and it's fantastic!

I hung it up next to Darwin's enclosure, and from now on he won't be missing any more appointments ... 

Jamie


----------



## Kristoff (Dec 18, 2018)

Any pics for those of us who didn’t order? [emoji56]


----------



## vladimir (Dec 19, 2018)

Kristoff said:


> Any pics for those of us who didn’t order?



Hmm, it doesn't want to let me attach photos to this thread


----------



## Kristoff (Dec 19, 2018)

vladimir said:


> Hmm, it doesn't want to let me attach photos to this thread



Thanks for trying!


----------



## CarolM (Dec 20, 2018)

vladimir said:


> Hmm, it doesn't want to let me attach photos to this thread


You could always create another thread.


----------



## vladimir (Dec 20, 2018)

True! Here you go https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2019-calendar-in-person.172031/

@Kristoff @CarolM


----------



## CarolM (Dec 20, 2018)

vladimir said:


> True! Here you go https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2019-calendar-in-person.172031/
> 
> @Kristoff @CarolM


Thank you so much.


----------



## PJay (Dec 22, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Order here:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/



Can we still order on an ongoing basis or has that ship sailed?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Dec 23, 2018)

Got mine yesterday, it's nice!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 23, 2018)

PJay said:


> Can we still order on an ongoing basis or has that ship sailed?


Josh hasn't told us he has no more, so you can still order. He did mention he hadn't received many orders, which gave me the idea he has quite a few still on hand.


----------



## PJay (Jan 1, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Josh hasn't told us he has no more, so you can still order. He did mention he hadn't received many orders, which gave me the idea he has quite a few still on hand.


I placed an order. We'll see what happens.


----------

